# Missing Citori...Missing No More



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, I know this is a long shot, but thought I'd give it a try. On July 5th I had a nearly-new Browning Citori O/U 20 ga. (silver colored receiver) walk off on me at the Shooting Park just West of Horace. It disappeared sometime between 9:30-10:15 pm from one of the gun racks by a picnic table out front. I'll gladly pay a reward for info on its return.

10/25/06 Update:

And (the short version of) the rest of the story...

Someone very recently returned the gun to the general location of where it was stolen. Three kindly rifle shooters discovered it and turned it in. Ins. claim already made and gun replaced, so it turning up now is of no financial benefit (to the contrary) but nonetheless appreciated.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

amazing that it was returned, kudos to those rifle guys for being honest.


----------

